# A little offputting!



## maui50 (Sep 18, 2012)

So, yesterday, I'm feeling ovulation pains, have EWCM and am thinking - ok, now's a good time for BMS. 

I'm happy during the day and I'm generally feeling...amorous! I've decided, after being stung once by too much pressure, that I won't tell my DH that the timing is right - but he knows better than to question my amorousness! (and I have always initiated it as often as he has so it's not a surprise that I'm amorous, although I know at this rate he has an inkling of my cycle and timings anyway).

And then we find out at about 9 o'clock that his brother's girlfriend, who was being induced yesterday, has had the baby. There then follows an hour of conversation with excited, emotional grandparents, looking at pictures of a newborn (let's face it, if it ain't your own kid, it ain't much to look at ), looking up the meaning and pronounciation of the wacky new age name they've given the poor thing  and generally not thinking about...the business at hand.

So an early night ended up being just that - an early night!

And this morning, I am full of regret. At the fact that we missed an opportunity yesterday because - literally - life got in the way!

Babies sure are offputting!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi maui50

How frustrating!!  Why is it always the way eh?  The best laid plans so to speak......

I would have felt exactly the same , and would have felt a little annoyed too!  Hope it all works out better for you next month  

xx


----------

